# Funny things Malts Do?



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought I would start this because on another topic we were talking about how fun toilet paper is for dogs. Tell your funny stories when your malt did something bad but it was so funny it was hard to punish them.

Prissy when she was a pup she loved tissue. My mom kept blamming the tissue all over the house on my dog and I denied it she is perfect she couldnt do it. Thie blam game went on for a few weeks until we caught them in the act. We came home to Blue tissues everywhere and here comes Prissy around the corner with a kleenex box stuck on her head. She couldnt see she was running into things it was so funny. We took a picture but I have no clue where it went I never remember seeing it. My mom never let me live that one down. 


What Has Your Malts done that was Funny?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Apr 24 2005, 10:20 AM
> *We came home to Blue tissues everywhere and here comes Prissy around the corner with a kleenex box stuck on her head. She couldnt see she was running into things it was so funny.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55901*


[/QUOTE]


















Brink does LOTS of silly things...I will have to think about that...hmmmm..


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Apr 24 2005, 11:20 AM
> *I thought I would start this because on another topic we were talking about how fun toilet paper is for dogs. Tell your funny stories when your malt did something  bad but it was so funny it was hard to punish them.
> 
> Prissy when she was a pup she loved tissue. My mom kept blamming the tissue all over the house on my dog and I denied it she is perfect she couldnt do it. Thie blam game went on for a few weeks until we caught them in the act. We came home to Blue tissues everywhere and here comes Prissy around the corner with a kleenex box stuck on her head. She couldnt see she was running into things it was so funny. We took a picture but I have no clue where it went I never remember seeing it. My mom never let me live that one down.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
























That is too funny!

We haven't had Angus that long, so we haven't build up the inventory of funny stories we likely will. He does have a quirk that is incredibly funny. 

As you can see in the photo below, he has a habit of sticking his tongue out. At first it was every so often, now it's pretty much all the time, including when he's asleep.







The more tired he is, the longer it hangs out. He'll just look at you with those big chocolate eyes and that silly pink tongue hanging out of his mouth...it's so hard not to laugh!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

This just happened a few days ago. My kids had just gotton up from the table from eating chicken legs and left their plates with the bones. My maltese Chloe got up on the table and was flinging chicken bones down to my 4 month old yorkie on the ground. I ran in just in time to pull out the bone my yorkie had half down her throat. It could have turned out bad I know. But now that everything is ok it was a pretty funny scene to come upon. They are quite the mischievous pair. I can't believe she can get on the table anyway, she is such a climber!


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

What a devil!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Noriko did the craziest thing the other day. Daddy took her in the shower with him. I know you guys think it's weird, but it's soooo convenient! LOL Anyway, he picked her up to try to wipe her face and she kept moving her face left and right and all over they place not wanting Daddy to mess with her face. But Daddy needed to get all the gunk out so he kept on touching her face. Finally, she let out a long and crazy "RAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRREEEEEEE!"














My bf said it was the most horrifying noise she ever made! She act like she was being tortured!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Something that is funny around our house is when our daughter brings her 3yr old dog over to visit. Harley follows her everywhere. If she jumps on the sofa,Harley goes,if she crawls under the otteman,Harley crawls under.........this goes on for hrs! It's like she's his IDOL or something She is a very good mannered dog,but she's like 15lbs so she's alot bigger than Harley too.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

The other day I gave Tyler some lamb liver(  ) and when I tried to grab it he growled and shifted his head the other way. When I did it again, he moved his whole body. Then I chased him around the whole house for it. He was having fun!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sometimes Little C is extremely active (wild) and noisy while playing with a toy. When Sir N gets sick of her disturbing his sleep, he steals her toy and then lies down on it. She gets all worried, "Where's my toy? Have you seen my toy?" while he falls asleep with a smirk on his face.


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by karenbabi_@Apr 25 2005, 09:56 AM
> *This is embarassing, but it happened a few weeks ago...I caught Babi SHOPLIFTING!  From our local pet supply store!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by karenbabi_@Apr 25 2005, 10:56 AM
> *This is embarassing, but it happened a few weeks ago...I caught Babi SHOPLIFTING!  From our local pet supply store!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Ohhh! Bad Babi!


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

Buddy thinks he is bad, that everything he sees he owns, and no creature had better step foot on his land. A while back Buddy saw a gopher in the yard and charged it he got right up to gopher and was ready for a fight, well the gopher took his right front paw and flicked a little sand at Buddy, at which point Buddy headed for the house. Can't really blame him the gopher had him by at least thirty pounds


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 24 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Noriko did the craziest thing the other day.  Daddy took her in the shower with him.  I know you guys think it's weird, but it's soooo convenient! LOL  Anyway, he picked her up to try to wipe her face and she kept moving her face left and right and all over they place not wanting Daddy to mess with her face.  But Daddy needed to get all the gunk out so he kept on touching her face.  Finally, she let out a long and crazy "RAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRREEEEEEE!"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Daddy takes Miko into the shower all the time (so I don't think its weird). In the shower our dominant aggressive dog turns into a crying baby...too cute.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by karenbabi_@Apr 25 2005, 10:56 AM
> *This is embarassing, but it happened a few weeks ago...I caught Babi SHOPLIFTING!  From our local pet supply store!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What a cute story!!!! I can imagine what Babi was thinking when she saw the bin right there on the floor!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OH my....your stories are SO funny! The only thing that Massimo's been doing lately is he'll "huff and puff" to get my attention and he'll look at the treat container and do a random trick, like dancing or walking on his back legs, and after he's done he'll sit there STARING at the treat container, barking a soft bark until he gets a treat. I would give in and break him off a piece of his chicken treats and give it to him....I finally had to put the darn treat container in the cupboard. Ugh....and he STILL does it and looks where the container WAS. My husband thinks it's funny, and he said "What do you expect, you spoil him rotten!" 

-c


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I take Alex in the shower too, so I don't think it's weird. He loves the shower. We recently had the shower remodeled and had a bench put in especially for Alex. Well for my back too.

Funny thin he does ? ha, when I put clothes in the washer and don't close the door shut, he will open the door and pull out all the clothes and leave them on the floor. When we flush the toilet, he comes running and puts his front legs up on the toilet seat and watches the water going down.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki does two things that just crack us up; 

If you are looking at a catalogue or magazine that has a picture of a dog on it he will go nuts! He backs up and barks at it and runs in circles. If you show it to him and walk toward him he will run away, stop, bark and start running in circles. When you put it down on the table he will try to pull it off and tear it up. He only does this when a white dog is in the picture























The other thing he does is go nuts when I take off my socks. He will stand on his hind legs and growl, huff, bark and make "Ewok" noises as he tries to get to he socks. If he sees me sit down to take them off he starts going crazy. I roll them into a ball and throw them and he chases them and then shakes them around till the ball comes apart, then he will lay on them so I can't get them back.

These little angels can be so much fun!

Judi


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

all of these stories are toooo funny


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lets see. lucy does a gazillion funny things but.. today she did something fairly amusing.

i walked into the living room and found her sitting w/ about 8 of her stuffed toys sitting in a circle around her while she systematically bit the neck of each one!!







i had to laugh just cuz she looked so content sitting there w/ a circle of toys... like a demented tea party~!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 25 2005, 07:48 PM
> *lets see. lucy does a gazillion funny things but.. today she did something fairly amusing.
> 
> i walked into the living room and found her sitting w/ about 8 of her stuffed toys sitting in a circle around her while she systematically bit the neck of each one!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

The other night, my bf was in bed looking through a magazine. He had it held high to where it covers his head. I put Noriko on the bed so she could play with daddy. When she saw him she started growling and barking. She thought daddy was the person on the back of the magazine--a stranger!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Apr 25 2005, 09:06 PM
> *Scrappy keeps offering his toys to the Robo vac
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
















These babies crack me up!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 25 2005, 06:10 PM
> *When we flush the toilet, he comes running and puts his front legs up on the toilet seat and watches the water going down.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56542*


[/QUOTE]
Lexi does that but she is already in the room with me. I'm not allowed to go into a different room without her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, another thing Lexi does is she tries to get the dogs on the TV. Whenever there is a dog on the TV (even if it isn't making any noise) she goes running up to the TV and will try to jump up and get it. Every so often she will try to follow it off screen. She thinks it walked around the side of the TV and she goes to look for it. She gets really confused when she realizes it isn't there.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sis has taken to running out the doggie door and pretending to pee when someone opens the door to the pantry where the "good stuff" is kept. She also doesn't like it when you pick her toys up and put them back in the toy box. She'll take each one back out and put it back almost exactly where it was.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 26 2005, 03:51 PM
> *She also doesn't like it when you pick her toys up and put them back in the toy box.  She'll take each one back out and put it back almost exactly where it was.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
AH!!! That is so cute!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Our favorite is still Phoebe and her friend, "the puppy", in the mirror. She still loves that puppy







Any chance she gets she runs in there and wiggles and bows, even barks a little. BF caught her the other day sitting in front of it. She would slowly lift one paw and put it back down, and then lift the other. 

We have to wonder, what are these guys thinking!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 26 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Our favorite is still Phoebe and her friend, "the puppy", in the mirror.  She still loves that puppy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OMG!!! That is just too cute. Lexi would always bark at that "other" puppy. It kept sneeking up on her.


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 26 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Our favorite is still Phoebe and her friend, "the puppy", in the mirror.  She still loves that puppy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


awww... thats adorable!... lol i can j/ see her lifting one foot and then the other in the mirror!!....!!! how cute!!!! :lol:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is more "cute" than "funny" but last night Catcher and I both got up to go potty in the middle of the night. Catcher had a BM and a little piece got caught on his fur as it was coming out. Well, usually he would go running around freaking out but this time he stood with his little butt toward me as if to say, "Mommy get this thing off of me."


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Double post.... oops...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We blew bubbles for Brinkley tonight....watching him chase them and try to "bite" them was hilarious!







He would snap at them and then look at me like..."Hey, where did it go?!" I was laughing so hard at him, I had trouble blowing the bubbles...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 26 2005, 10:17 PM
> *We blew bubbles for Brinkley tonight....watching him chase them and try to "bite" them was hilarious!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww!! Peanut loves bubbles!! When I blow a really big one it freaks him out and he runs away.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 26 2005, 10:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww!! Peanut loves bubbles!! When I blow a really big one it freaks him out and he runs away.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57085
[/B][/QUOTE]


We left the bottle of bubbles (the small party kind) on the table last night. He brought it to me this morning...







I guess he wanted to blow some more...








But I didn't have time...I was glad he brought it though because it needed to be put up where he couldn't get it anyway.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 27 2005, 09:42 AM
> *We left the bottle of bubbles (the small party kind) on the table last night. He brought it to me this morning...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Awww!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

One day I left Baby Gizmo in the house alone long enough to run to the store for a loaf of bread. When I returned I noticed he was in his timeout corner looking at me so sad. When I walked into the kitchen I seen a broken bowl in the middle of the floor. I was wondering how it got it off the table because the chairs were pushed up to the table. I had a bowl of cooked carrots ready for dinner on the table too. They were missing bowl and all. I looked everywhere and couldn't find it. When my husband and I sat down to eat dinner I pulled my chair out and there was the bowl with no carrots. I have no idea how he got the bowl of carrots into the chair without making a mess. He was at the table as usually waiting to see if we were going to put something into his bowl and noticed I picked up the bowl. Poor little baby went and layed in time out until we were finished with dinner. My husband thought it was so funny because he knew he did something wrong and that he was going to time out before we put him there.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby Gizmo_@Apr 28 2005, 08:32 AM
> *One day I left Baby Gizmo in the house alone long enough to run to the store for a loaf of bread.  When I returned I noticed he was in his timeout corner looking at me so sad.  When I walked into the kitchen I seen a broken bowl in the middle of the floor.  I was wondering how it got it off the table because the chairs were pushed up to the table.  I had a bowl of cooked carrots ready for dinner on the table too.  They were missing bowl and all.  I looked everywhere  and couldn't find it.  When my husband and I sat down to eat dinner  I pulled my chair out and there was the bowl with no carrots.  I have no idea how he got the bowl of carrots into the chair without making a mess.  He was at the table as usually waiting to see if we were going to put something into his bowl and noticed I picked up the bowl.  Poor little baby went and layed in time out until we were finished with dinner.  My husband thought it was so funny because he knew he did something wrong and that he was going to time out before we put him there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57560*


[/QUOTE]
That is cute!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 27 2005, 09:42 AM
> *We left the bottle of bubbles (the small party kind) on the table last night. He brought it to me this morning...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww!!! That's so cute!!! 











> _Originally posted by Baby Gizmo_@Apr 28 2005, 09:32 AM
> *One day I left Baby Gizmo in the house alone long enough to run to the store for a loaf of bread.  When I returned I noticed he was in his timeout corner looking at me so sad.  When I walked into the kitchen I seen a broken bowl in the middle of the floor.  I was wondering how it got it off the table because the chairs were pushed up to the table.  I had a bowl of cooked carrots ready for dinner on the table too.  They were missing bowl and all.  I looked everywhere  and couldn't find it.  When my husband and I sat down to eat dinner  I pulled my chair out and there was the bowl with no carrots.  I have no idea how he got the bowl of carrots into the chair without making a mess.  He was at the table as usually waiting to see if we were going to put something into his bowl and noticed I picked up the bowl.  Poor little baby went and layed in time out until we were finished with dinner.  My husband thought it was so funny because he knew he did something wrong and that he was going to time out before we put him there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57560*


[/QUOTE]
They are such a mystery to me sometimes!! How cute that must have been!







I know all about the guilty look these guys get. Peanut loves toilet paper and occationally he'll wander into one of the bathrooms and unravel the entire roll and when he finally comes out of there I'll find him sitting in the corner with the little 'the devil made me do it' look on his face. At least they know what they did was wrong


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, what cute stories guys!!







We had a funny one the other day with Caesar. We had gone to sign the lease on our apartment and we left him in the car while we did our paper work. We walked to the car and didnt see him (usually he is in the front seat either looking out the window or curled up for a nap). Then I noticed him in the back seat, he all of a sudden noticed we were there; he looked up with 1/2 of a Slim Jim beef stick hanging out of his mouth. He looked at us a couple seconds, and then just dropped the Slim Jim, kind of like ooops, I don't have anything! I had completely forgotten that we had one of those in the back seat. He had chewed through the plactic and eaten half of the stick and the left over plastic was next to him. We were so afraid he had eaten both the plastic and the meat. It was funny how his expression was liek "oh no, I am caught" and then how he hurry up and just opend his mouth to drop it but kept his head up looking at us. I was worried he would have the poos because it was the spicey kind, but he didn't. We took him to my grandmas so he could get a drink.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I sleep with earplugs and Gizmo has a huge fascination with them I guess cause they're chewy. When he gets hold of them he throws them around and then he rolls on top of them. He'll also sit with it in his mouth and just look at me. It cracks me up!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I just love the stories of what our babies doing these cute things. I had a friend over today to visit and she just loved Baby Gizmo. She couldn't believe how well behaved he was for a puppy. I was in the other end of the house putting in a load of laundry and she was playing with my baby. She said that all of a sudden he quit playing and was just sitting in the floor looking at her. When I walked into the room she told me that he had been sitting there not responding to her. She thought she did something to him that upset him. I knew what he wanted. I whispered to her and to ask him if he wanted to go potty. She did and he started barking at her and running back and forth to the door. It just amazed her how he responded just to the word potty. I didn't train him to sit and stare but I did train him to the word potty and to go to the door. We just picked up on the sitting still and staring a hole through you when he was 6 months old and that is when we realize if you didn't take him out then he would go to the door and use it in front of the door. He is very quite and I put a collar on him with a bell so I know where he is at all times in the house.


----------

